# Fry Pics



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I decided to air on the safe side and decided to bring the fry back to Savannah with me instead of letting my Mom take care of them. I got the final count and it stands at:

9 Multibabies (Sid x Nancy)
2 Marbles (Rio x Ada)

I'm not happy with myself. These fry are MUCH smaller than they should be. I'm chalking it up to being a NOOB but in all honesty I just wasn't giving them the attention they needed. They went without food and water changes sometimes, especially in the past two weeks. Life stuff just got in the way and the poor babies fell to the bottom of the totem pole.

I'm going to work doubly hard once I get the babies back to school to make sure these 11 make it to adulthood.

Pics: The babies are 6 weeks old
Multibabies...




























Marbles..
This is the Double tail. 









I tried to point to the spit so you could see it.









This is the other one (I call her the girl and the DBT the boy)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice pics!
I wanted a multi-baby but I didn't know you only had 9 left.
That double tail baby is looking nice. I like his color and I'm really liking that dorsal fin.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you ever going to have doubletails again? I'd love a doubletail!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

omg so cute! grr i wish i could breed -_-


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very cute fry!! What are going with them? Sale them?


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

They're really cute! I don't think you should beat yourself up about them being small, though. Stuff happens, and these two were your first spawns.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

awww so tiny


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I'm going to be keeping at least 1 male from each spawn and if I get any females I'll also be keeping 1 of those. I'm really hoping that my two marbles are a male and a female so I can do an F2 with them. I'd like to keep two pairs from the multibabies if possible.

The remaining 5 will either be adopted out or sold.. it's going to depend on how good their quality is considering the bad care they've received. If they have decent fins/color I'll sell them (cheaply though) if they have curled fins/bad color I'll adopt them out.

I'm definitely keeping the marble DBT because I want to breed dbt so you can expect to see some DBT spawns maybe next summer


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Cute ....how old???


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They're 6 weeks old. Spawn date was June 22, 2010. They're about the size of 4 week old fry though.


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I want to hug their tank they are so cute


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My marble babies are dead!!

I don't know what happened!! I put them in a different tank with clean water, I must have not put dechlor in there. I think I did because the bottle was sitting right there but maybe I didn't.:-(

I can't believe this, they were happy and healthy last night and today both are dead. My beautiful DBT baby who I picked out to keep WEEKS ago, who made it through faulty heaters and ick.. just to die over a water change.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

(((HUGS)))Don't be so hard on yourself. Sometimes this kind of stuff happens. Have you bred before or is this your first time? Good luck with the rest. 

Great pics!! The DBT was so cute.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh no!

It's ok, this stuff happen all the time. dont be too hard on ur self.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry, Jackie!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Rio is cursed... or maybe Ada. Either way I'm not going to dwell on it, I'm just going to move on.

The 9 multibabies made it safely. Right now they're freezing their tiny butts off in a 1/2 gallon betta "tank". I think I'm going to put them in my 5 gallon hospital tank because I think they're too small to go in any breeder/fry trap to sit in one of my other tanks.

I just ordered Grindal worms to feed them. BBS is too much of a pain in the rear for me to deal with at school. Until the grindals arrive I'll be feeding them Micro, Walter, and Banana worms and Vinegar eels.


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

@1fish2fish SORRY ABOUT THE LOST...samething happen to my betta fryS. a couple days ago I changed my betta frys water next thing I Noe there were all dead...good thing a had a new batch ....but i'm sorry about your lost R.I.P


----------

